# [Heisec] Hoster OVH gehackt: "Wir waren nicht paranoid genug"



## Newsfeed (23 Juli 2013)

Die französische Hosting-Firma OVH hat einen Angriff auf ihre internen Systeme registriert. Kunden werden dazu aufgerufen ihre Passwörter zu ändern. Es könnten über 400.000 Personen betroffen sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2013)

Mein Mitleid hält sich in engen Grenzen bei dem Laden ...


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Juli 2013)

Deswegen haben wir neuerdings den ganzen Dreck auch hier bei uns.
*Maldenbesenrüberreich*


----------

